
Grant application rejected over choice of font - akehrer
http://www.nature.com/news/grant-application-rejected-over-choice-of-font-1.18686
======
jmbwell
Applicants for funding should demonstrate an ability to read and follow simple
instructions.

------
BrandoElFollito
Or just have an online system with relevant forms.

